# westbury diagonalc paddle



## imation (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi fellow modellers
I have been at this for about eight weeks now.
Very pleased with the progress to date, the alloy side frames have
been replaced with mild steel, the bearing blocks riveted in.
As you can see I work very neatly (ha ha) but I get there.
The paddle frames are also alloy and I would like to do them in mild
steel as well, if anyone knows a good laser cutting firm in Queensland
Aust, I would love to hear from you.
                  Cheers everyone.


----------



## kye (Aug 8, 2011)

beautiful looking engine so far!! look forward to seeing a few more photos as it progresses.

kye


----------



## bezalel2000 (Aug 8, 2011)

imation  said:
			
		

> if anyone knows a good laser cutting firm in Queensland
> Aust, I would love to hear from you.



Hi Imation

A friend of mine uses a lazer cutting mob in Brissie, I'll get their details, If you can hang in there a few days.

Cheers

Bez


----------



## kvom (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good. I hope to finish mine "some day."


----------



## imation (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.
I try to make at least one component per day.
Today I completed two split bearings for the main shaft.
The beauty of retirement.
               Cheers
               Mike.


----------

